# Outback 26Kbrs Value



## Covehon (Mar 1, 2011)

Dear All,
Does anyone have any ideas what fair value might be for a 2007 Outback 26KBRS?
Thanks
Covehon


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow! when I first saw this post I thought it was a thread I had started that I forgot about. I am looking at upgrading from my 07 26KBRS and I am hearing anywhere from 10K wholesale to about 14K retail. Not sure if different parts of the country effect that much, but that is what I am getting in Florida.


----------

